# who has legit nolvadex (no reps respond)



## nugget5 (Mar 22, 2011)

I wanna know from users who have purchased, which place has legit nolva and good service???


----------



## TwisT (Mar 22, 2011)

Im a mod, does that count? Check our sponsor forum... its not like we have 100's of reviews... 

-T


----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 22, 2011)

i am not a rep or any of that but i have used extreme peptide for my current cycle Armidex and used them for clomid in my pct and they were g2g so i would assume all there products would be legit


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2011)

I can vouch for CEM: Nolva-Tamoxifen 50mL 20mg/mL


----------



## nugget5 (Mar 23, 2011)

persianprince23 said:


> i am not a rep or any of that but i have used extreme peptide for my current cycle Armidex and used them for clomid in my pct and they were g2g so i would assume all there products would be legit



Thanks! I was thinking about going to them but I just want to see what everyone else is thinking.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 23, 2011)

I've used CEMproducts and researchstop and they've both worked great.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 23, 2011)

I am currently using researchstop exemestane and have proven with bloodwork that it's legit.  you can check my previous posts and see I'm not a rep.  RS is much cheaper too.


----------



## nugget5 (Mar 23, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I am currently using researchstop exemestane and have proven with bloodwork that it's legit.  you can check my previous posts and see I'm not a rep.  RS is much cheaper too.




RS seems to be the most expensive one out of the three my man but, I will take this into consideration for being g2g


----------



## hdemmon446 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd do your research.. Extreme is alot cheaper than research stop and I've used Extreme. A+ in my book.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 23, 2011)

Extreme has great prices and service and good to go as far as I'm concerned. 

Clen/t3 from them now with good results.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 23, 2011)

Extreme has A+ service, shipping, and customer support. 

Try them once and you'll never go anywhere else.


----------



## toothache (Mar 23, 2011)

CEM Products has quality products, fast service, and great customer service.  They've been around for quite awhile now and have a stellar reputation.


----------



## H4MMY (Mar 23, 2011)

nugget5 said:


> I wanna know from users who have purchased, which place has legit nolva and good service???



   I'm currently using Nolvadex from CEMproducts and I am happy with it.   I've used CEM's clen also. Great stuff.   I haven't tried some of the other places listed, probably won't either. Very happy with CEM. Good service.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 23, 2011)

nugget5 said:


> RS seems to be the most expensive one out of the three my man but, I will take this into consideration for being g2g



Sorry, I was comparing RS to CEM in price.  CEM seems to be the most recommended, but the most expensive.


----------



## cutright (Mar 23, 2011)

Extremepeptide.com bro^^^^^^


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2011)

I have heard great things about Extreme Peptides, but I have personally never used them.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 23, 2011)

damn good deals at EP...


----------



## nugget5 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## twotuff (Mar 23, 2011)

chem one


----------



## Walnutz (Mar 24, 2011)

Prince said:


> I can vouch for CEM: Nolva-Tamoxifen 50mL 20mg/mL


That's what I've used in the past and will continue to use.


----------

